
The Scalable Vector Extension (SVE) for the ARMv8-A Architecture - matt_d
https://community.arm.com/groups/processors/blog/2016/08/22/technology-update-the-scalable-vector-extension-sve-for-the-armv8-a-architecture
======
pella
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12335374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12335374)

